# 1965 Corvette II



## Jackpop (Nov 15, 2020)

Just picked this up in a package deal with a 63 Stingray. From what I’ve read it’s a one year only bike and I’m not sure if the rear rack is original but It sure is clean. Not sure if I’m keeping it or not but I do enjoy riding it.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2020)

That is spectacular! A Sting Ray collector has to have at least one Corvette.    I have never seen a nicer one and it looks like it has the original tires and hardly ever ridden. Any history on this Corvette, the condition just blows me away.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2020)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Jackpop (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey Gary, I thought you would like this bike. I was told it was a garage find and it really is just that nice. The tires are not the originals but they are NOS. The light is missing the lens but other than that all original. Is that rear rack right for this bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jim Burkhardt said:


> Hey Gary, I thought you would like this bike. I was told it was a garage find and it really is just that nice. The tires are not the originals but they are NOS. The light is missing the lens but other than that all original. Is that rear rack right for this bike?




I love that last year Corvette. Never seen one even half that nice and complete. Sting Rays took over during this time so probably not to many of these were sold. The Corvette didn't come equipped with a rear carrier. If you want to be period correct the squared off rear support version came out on the 1962 model bikes. They were also optional accessories at the Dealers so either one could have been right depending on the dealers stock at the time.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey Everybody, I bought this bike from Jim B. who was great to work with. The bike was already in really good condition but just needed a little more detailing. Here are some pics. Tim


----------



## mruiz (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a 1955 first model Corvette, 3 speed in green. I am planning on selling it after 3 years of debating myself. It is in my storage even has the brown unique hard seat.  I will need to take pictures to justify con condition. Chrome is nice like this Coppertone.


----------



## PLERR (Jan 5, 2021)

Jim: What is the manufacturer/model of those tires? Fantastic bike!

Anyone: Are thin WWs like those produced by anyone today? They give the bike such a great 60s feel.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Jim: What is the manufacturer/model of those tires? Fantastic bike!
> 
> Anyone: Are thin WWs like those produced by anyone today? They give the bike such a great 60s feel.




https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=293932189088


----------



## Jackpop (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you for the kind words Tim. The bike looks great and I miss it already. Hope you enjoy it and Happy New Year. Jim


----------

